# Starting a business in cyprus



## Corrin (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, finally made it onto the forum at last.My partner and I are thinking of moving to cyprus probably the paphos area.We were thinking of maybe starting a business if we do move and was wondering who we need to speak to and how to go about it as we will be flying out later this year to do as much research as we can before deciding.We will also be looking at property and schools for our 3 young children, so basically as much info as we can get about living there and to come home feeling optimistic that this will be a good place to live and bring up our children.If you guys can offer any advice that would be great.
Thanks,
Corrin.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Corrin,
What sort of business are you wanting to start?
It is advisable to register a ltd company in most cases and we can introduce you to a wonderful solicitor who will deal with it all for you. Registering a ltd company is much cheaper here than in the UK.
There is a great international school in Paphos which takes children from nursery age right through to college.
Take a look at CYPRUSBILL . This website gives prices of just about everything you need and is updated weekly so it will give you a good basis to work out the cost of living.
I will be happy to give you any information you need about moving over here.
Just pm me or contact me via my website.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi corrin You are doing the right thing going over find the right area for your family. Take your time, Its a big step with children but will be worth it .
Good luck getting business going .There is imfo on schools and much more on my link below
Tricia


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Veronica ~ 'Cyprusbill' is an intriguing website ~ certainly useful as a ready source of info on current and emerging prices. Electricity rising by 25% making an avarage houehold annual bill of 125 Euro, wow!
Chris


----------

